# Does AEW need some hosses?



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

They have one of the best things ever: Luchasaurus!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lance Archer has expressed interest in going. Everyone seems pretty certain that Jake Hager will end up there eventually. There’s Harry Smith.

Jacob Fatu is one of the most impressive things in wrestling right now.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

As long as they are good hire them. Don't hire someone just cause they are tall. Lance archer, david hart Smith and Jacob Fatu would all be great additions to the roster


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Some more big beefy dudes would be cool, as long as they are actually decent performers and all. 

No reason to get a guy like Khali or something who can't do much.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not really that concerned by size. If they can go and tell a story I'm not too concerned with height. Having said that, they could do with a big guy for sure, if nothing else but variety. They need someone who can come in, be intimidating and draw the eye.

I've heard these guys talked about on here;
Lance Archer
Jack Swagger
Davey Boy Smith Jr
(EDIT: Forgot Fatu who I have never seen so can't comment on)

Out of those I'd be most interested in Swagger. He is probably the biggest name and has that legitimate background but I'm not sure of his status or contract with Bellator.

Luke Harper would be my dream pick over all of them, but I have no idea what's happening with him. I think he is amazing!


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

HOSSES?

I mean, look at their roster right now, 95% of the wrestler they have revealed so far are under 6 ft and 200 pounds, which are usually unbookabable as main events.

If you ask me, they should FIRST try on to look wrestlers* that actually have the size to be fucking wrestlers*, then they should worry about finding big guys.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ah, this thread again


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think there is something going on with Rusev more than just asked for and received time off. I think he was taken off television while his contract runs out rather than trying to job him out and having an Ambrose situation where the fans know what's going on and flip the script. 

Three I don't want are Cass, Hager/Swagger and Brian Cage. Cass is very limited, Hager will be terrible without a script if his MMA interviews are any indication and Cage is too juiced up and is all about big moves guys his size shouldn't be hitting anyways. 

Archer, Rusev, Fatu and maybe Harry Smith would be my targets. Luke Harper as well when he's available - but you can't wait for those guys as they could re-sign like others who seemed to really want out. If Rusev isn't becoming a FA and thus not available I might consider Jeff Cobb as a back-up option but wouldn't bring in both.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Theres a reason why we dont see many big guys anymore. First off for the most part most people want to see normal looking sized people. Most big guys dont bring much to the table anymore. If they do they will be hired.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

MJF said:


> Ah, this thread again


I went back like 10 pages before I posted this to see if there was already such a thread. 

Be a good boy and go fetch me the last time this was a thread topic, would you? I’ll give you a biscuit.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think there is something going on with Rusev more than just asked for and received time off. I think he was taken off television while his contract runs out rather than trying to job him out and having an Ambrose situation where the fans know what's going on and flip the script.
> 
> Three I don't want are Cass, Hager/Swagger and Brian Cage. Cass is very limited, Hager will be terrible without a script if his MMA interviews are any indication and Cage is too juiced up and is all about big moves guys his size shouldn't be hitting anyways.
> 
> Archer, Rusev, Fatu and maybe Harry Smith would be my targets. Luke Harper as well when he's available - but you can't wait for those guys as they could re-sign like others who seemed to really want out. If Rusev isn't becoming a FA and thus not available I might consider Jeff Cobb as a back-up option but wouldn't bring in both.


I’ve thought about the Rusev stuff too. I think it’s a pipe-dream though. I’m sure WWE would get ahead of the news. If he comes out as a surprise partner for Jericho or whatever, they’ve basically handed them that.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> Theres a reason why we dont see many big guys anymore. First off for the most part most people want to see normal looking sized people. Most big guys dont bring much to the table anymore. If they do they will be hired.


Who the fuck do you mean with most people? Name me at least 5 big stars in wrestling current or past that are under 6 ft and 200.

Wrestling has never been popular around midgets and it never will because average looking dudes aren't meant to be wrestlers since they don't
draw.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

sign Cheex IMO


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, not sure why people would claim that “normal people” are what people want to watch on TV, lol.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Yeah, not sure why people would claim that “normal people” are what people want to watch on TV, lol.


We also want normal looking models on that Victoria’s Secret special every year, too!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Saintpat said:


> I went back like 10 pages before I posted this to see if there was already such a thread.
> 
> Be a good boy and go fetch me the last time this was a thread topic, would you? I’ll give you a biscuit.


https://www.wrestlingforum.com/aew/2394678-aew-has-heavyweight-problem-will-have-overcome.html

Now be that bitch and get me that biscuit.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yes, this has been a topic a lot since the roster started forming. Maybe not always in its own thread, but it has been discussed often.

Yes, AEW does need more big guys. As much as people on here want to say "size doesn't matter", it matters to have variety.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Yes, this has been a topic a lot since the roster started forming. Maybe not always in its own thread, but it has been discussed often.
> 
> Yes, AEW does need more big guys. As much as people on here want to say "size doesn't matter", it matters to have variety.


It's cool that they've actively been searching for them too.

Don't worry though guys, you'll get WARDLOW on the debut TNT show squashing some jobber.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Adding some big guys is fine. Having a top babyface overcoming a big monster heel is a storyline that can draw. But their priority should be to add more guys who are charismatic, can talk, and understand character work. It's fine that they have Moxley, Jericho, and MJF, but Jericho probably won't be around for very long. Ideally, you'd want at least 3-4 guys who fit that mold in your main event scene. Right now, I'm not interested in anyone outside of those 3, and I doubt anyone outside of about 17 people who regularly post here and/or on reddit are either.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I'd like to know why an all inclusive company like AEW doesn't have any talent with dwarfism? It's not like they're not out there and couldn't use the money. They've been part of pro wrestling since it's inception.

(No, Marko doesn't count.)


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Roided up guys GOOD
Athletic mid to low guys BAD


----------



## hfield07 (Jun 2, 2009)

I would love to see joe doering, gianni valletta and Dylan James.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

hfield07 said:


> I would love to see joe doering, gianni valletta and Dylan James.


All Japan does get neglected as a potential talent source. Doering looks a lot different than he did during his FCW stint as Drake Brewer.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Swagger is fucking shit. A complete WWE flop who they should stay well clear of.

Brian Cage is one they need once his Impact contract is up.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Soul Rex said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> > Theres a reason why we dont see many big guys anymore. First off for the most part most people want to see normal looking sized people. Most big guys dont bring much to the table anymore. If they do they will be hired.
> ...


Bucks and Omega are 3 guys under 6 foot and probably under 200 and proven draws without ever even setting foot in wwe which is doubly impressive.

I never get argument that if the biggest stars in combat sports can be women or guys between 140-160 only big muscled dudes can draw in scripted theatrical world of pro wrestling. I mean you don't need to be huge guy to be star in Hollywood even a big action star. I assume you don't need to be big muscled guy to be star on stage and theatre and as said you don't need to be big muscled guy in combat sports or other sports.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I mean, has the WWE really EVER gone all the way with a smaller talent and given them the ball to run with? I can point to just about everyone in recent memory getting pretty atrocious booking.

The top stars in the UFC right now are mostly under 6ft. Conor, Khabib, Cormier, Masvidal, Askren, Covington etc. etc. Nate Diaz is billed at 6 ft even, and he's lanky as fuck. The only above 6ft star that UFC really has is Jon Jones, and Adesanya definitely has the potential.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

validreasoning said:


> Bucks and Omega are 3 guys under 6 foot and probably under 200 and proven draws without ever even setting foot in wwe which is doubly impressive.
> 
> I never get argument that if the biggest stars in combat sports can be women or guys between 140-160 only big muscled dudes can draw in scripted theatrical world of pro wrestling. I mean you don't need to be huge guy to be star in Hollywood even a big action star. I assume you don't need to be big muscled guy to be star on stage and theatre and as said you don't need to be big muscled guy in combat sports or other sports.


In what world is Omega under 200 pounds? I doubt he’s even under 6 feet tall, but I can guarantee you he’s not under 200 pounds.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I was thinking this, and a genetic freak like Matt Morgan would’ve been perfect. We will get them soon. Just gotta wait. 

In fact I hope AEW have scouts out there. We have no idea who will turn up on the first weekly.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Do they need them? I guess not. The Elite at the end of the day are the stars along with Jericho, Mox, and others. They're business isn't going to live or die by having big guys.

Would I like to see some? Absolutely. Whether it be this Wardlow guy I keep hearing about, Lance Archer, Jack Swagger, Jacob Fatu, etc.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> All Japan does get neglected as a potential talent source. Doering looks a lot different than he did during his FCW stint as Drake Brewer.


I would mark for Joe. He's a big dude and has a great story.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Darkest Lariat said:


> I'd like to know why an all inclusive company like AEW doesn't have any talent with dwarfism? It's not like they're not out there and couldn't use the money. They've been part of pro wrestling since it's inception.
> 
> (No, Marko doesn't count.)


Because there's no real demand for it. I personally would prefer if they stray away from that type of garbage.

Anyway, Archer after his G1 performance, I would love to see him here. Jacob Fatu has been absolutely killing it in MLW. However, I do *not* want to see Davey Smith here, his look is bland, his in-ring stuff is bland, and his promos will put you to sleep.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

MJF said:


> It's cool that they've actively been searching for them too.
> 
> Don't worry though guys, you'll get WARDLOW on the debut TNT show squashing some jobber.


On one of the "Road to" videos they had wardlow's name written on the board, and since they said the'll be having storylines written months of advance it's pretty much a guarantee he's signed with them. From what I've seen of him so far, the guy's pretty legit and could be a main event talent for them.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Wardlow is 99% signed. He follows, retweets and likes a whole bunch if AEW stuff. 

6’3”, 250 pounds. Great look. We’ll see how good he is in-ring/charisma-wise.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Wardlow is a good signing. He might make good muscle for Jericho.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

validreasoning said:


> Bucks and Omega are 3 guys under 6 foot and probably under 200 and proven draws without ever even setting foot in wwe which is doubly impressive.
> 
> I never get argument that if the biggest stars in combat sports can be women or guys between 140-160 only big muscled dudes can draw in scripted theatrical world of pro wrestling. I mean you don't need to be huge guy to be star in Hollywood even a big action star. I assume you don't need to be big muscled guy to be star on stage and theatre and as said you don't need to be big muscled guy in combat sports or other sports.


Buck and Omega aren't proven draws in the biggest stage, when they can sell big stadiums every week rather than their smarky small following you talk to me.

And for the other, the reason is quite simple, combat sports have weight classes where everybody can look big or equal to everybody in their division, Mcgregor for example is bigger than most of the FW/LW division. And in hollywood they often se camera angles to make actors look bigger in action movies.. Tom Cruise is manlet, but his contract has some shit that forces him to make him taller than his supporting cast. Why? Because the bigger, the better.

It's not just about being roided up, history has proven in wrestling that looking the apart is fundamental to make big draws, 95% of the the successful stars in wrestling history always looked bigger and different to regular people.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Raye said:


> Because there's no real demand for it. I personally would prefer if they stray away from that type of garbage.
> 
> Anyway, Archer after his G1 performance, I would love to see him here. Jacob Fatu has been absolutely killing it in MLW. However, I do *not* want to see Davey Smith here, his look is bland, his in-ring stuff is bland, and his promos will put you to sleep.


Garbage? They're fucking human beings who have just as much a right to work as anyone else.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Garbage? They're fucking human beings who have just as much a right to work as anyone else.


Why are you so hurt, are you a midget or something lmao.

They can work in the minor leagues where they belong.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Soul Rex said:


> Buck and Omega aren't proven draws in the biggest stage, when they can sell big stadiums every week rather than their smarky small following you talk to me.
> 
> And for the other, the reason is quite simple, combat sports have weight classes where everybody can look big or equal to everybody in their division, Mcgregor for example is bigger than most of the FW/LW division. And in hollywood they often se camera angles to make actors look bigger in action movies.. Tom Cruise is manlet, but his contract has some shit that forces him to make him taller than his supporting cast. Why? Because the bigger, the better.
> 
> It's not just about being roided up, history has proven in wrestling that looking the apart is fundamental to make big draws, 95% of the the successful stars in wrestling history always looked bigger and different to regular people.


WWE only uses stadiums for Wrestlemania, bout stadiums every week :booklel


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

How about fat strong guys like Vader,Bam Bam and Earthquake? They bring something to the table too. Not sure who's comparable in the indies but I'd like to see a Vader type run through the AEW roster.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Soul Rex said:


> Who the fuck do you mean with most people? Name me at least 5 big stars in wrestling current or past that are under 6 ft and 200.
> 
> Wrestling has never been popular around midgets and it never will because average looking dudes aren't meant to be wrestlers since they don't
> draw.


Not under 200 pounds, but George Wagner, Bruno Sammartino, and Freddie Blassie were all billed at 5'9'' or 5'10''. Ric Flair is billed at 6'1'' which likely means he's really closer to 5'11'', and of course El Santo was a middle weight or even a welter weight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jacob Fatu is definitely someone they should be trying to pick up.

Keith Lee would have been a much better fit in AEW than in NXT.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

MJF said:


> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/aew/2394678-aew-has-heavyweight-problem-will-have-overcome.html
> 
> Now be that bitch and get me that biscuit.


I’m impressed that you looked all the way back to May to find a similar thread just to please me.

That’s a good boy.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

The Warlord and Barbarian would add some beef to the tag division.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

I hope they will as I prefer to have variety. Personally I wouldn’t mind seeing Cage. Sure he’s juiced to the gills, but at least the man can work a good match and is not looking gassed after 2 power moves.

Stick a manager with him until he’s properly build up and while not being a Scotty Steiner, he’d be great as a heel.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I wouldn't say they NEED big guys but since AEW is looking to have a little something for everyone they would defiently be wise to seek them out. As long as their talented tho. Don't bring motherfuckers who can barley wrestle.

Also, Brian Cage would be an obvious one they should try and get. He'd be amazing.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I like seeing variety on a wrestling show so I think that can work but only if they have something good to bring to the table.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes because there needs to be variety.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

I agree. You need some size to round out the diversity on the roster. Right now they look like an indie promotion with better production values


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Lance Archer
Josh Briggs
Brian Cage
Michael Wardlow

No to Jack Hager and Harry Smith.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah they do. Not just tall guys but beefy guys too. Diversify the body types. Wardlow, Fatu, Willie Mack, Killer Kross, Daiuske Sekimoto, etc. are guys I'd love to see there. I haven't seen some of the names that were mentioned in this thread but I'm going to check some of them out. I don't know who this Vanilla Vance guy is from the One Fall Power Factory but Cody named dropped him and he's def got the physique so I'm sure they'll work him into the fold somehow.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

FaceTime Heel said:


> Yeah they do. Not just tall guys but beefy guys too. Diversify the body types. Wardlow, Fatu, Willie Mack, Killer Kross, Daiuske Sekimoto, etc. are guys I'd love to see there. I haven't seen some of the names that were mentioned in this thread but I'm going to check some of them out. I don't know who this Vanilla Vance guy is from the Power Factory but Cody named dropped him and he's def got the physique so I'm sure they'll work him into the fold somehow.


Cody Vance was a creeper on a few occasions it seems. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150589897377538048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163256002713702400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164367039919788032


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

They need to steal some guys from NWA. Not a major star, but someone who is well known enough in the business to draw eyes.
Nick Aldis would be a great signing, and he could help them snipe Mickie James from WWE, who would be amazing.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> Theres a reason why we dont see many big guys anymore. First off for the most part most people want to see normal looking sized people. Most big guys dont bring much to the table anymore. If they do they will be hired.


If by most people you mean hardcore wrestling fans, then correct.

The wider audience prefers larger-than-life according to all evidence.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Daggdag said:


> They need to steal some guys from NWA. Not a major star, but someone who is well known enough in the business to draw eyes.
> Nick Aldis would be a great signing, and he could help them snipe Mickie James from WWE, who would be amazing.


Aldis isn't big enough to qualify as a true hoss. He just feels like one when stood next to most indy talent.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Aldis isn't big enough to qualify as a true hoss. He just feels like one when stood next to most indy talent.


Yes, but he's married to one of the greatest women wrestlers around, and could get her to jump from WWE. He is good in the ring, and would be a decent signing in his own right, but getting Mickie James in AEW would be a huge deal, and signing Aldis could be a bridge to that.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Theres a reason why we dont see many big guys anymore. First off for the most part most people want to see normal looking sized people. Most big guys dont bring much to the table anymore. If they do they will be hired.


That argument doesn't work when the company has signed mediocre small guys like Marko Stunt who doesn't have a prayer of making it beyond comedy jobber.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Hoss has multiple meanings

if by Hoss you mean guys that look like bodybuilders and not much else than no!

instead we should be asking for tall muscular heavyweights that look like body builders THAT ALSO

- check their egos at the door
-have cardio and can actually move well
-can learn more than dozen maneuverers(most of them don't even fucking try) 
-can work with opponents of multiple styles (this is something that even Mark Jindrak got right for fuck sakes)










-never let success get to their heads
-don't get pushed to the freaking moon without getting their teeth cut( this is something that Cena got right)


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

It'd be nice if they got some big guys for slugfests but atm, a guy like Shawn Spears makes the others look like midgets. I can't take almost anyone seriously against him. It's a bit embarrassing tbh.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

They can bring in a complete unknown like Pyoveli Petrov and have him feud with Adam Page over who the real "Hangman" is. :troll


Brian Cage is the best active non-WWE heavyweight that they can try to bring in. He would definitely stand out.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm, going to wait and see exactly what they can/want/choose to offer before I say whether or not they need people who aren't what people are calling "indie" talents. It's way too early to tell if the roster is too "indie" and if you are thinking that already then you probably aren't willing to give them the fair shake that they deserve. Besides there are a lot of bigger guys out there who already work this so-called "indie" style. As a style of pro wrestling it's not based on the size of the performer.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes they do. But the guys I want AEW to sign (WALTER and Dave Mastiff) aren’t available.

They could always recruit Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr, and Jack Swagger.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

They need a well balanced roster. If the roster is overwhelming goofy, skinny, cliche Indy guys then all AEW is going to do is appeal to the Hardcore fans.


----------

